# I should have read on how to change a snub, anti-torque, or front engine mount before I started, but . . .



## jimmy154 (May 19, 2009)

I couldn't find any information on the topic. Is there a tutorial out there on this topic? 

I broke a bolt taking it off. I can't get the new rubber mount in. There seems to be a bracket between the radiator and whatever you call that piece of metal the snub mount is touching directly and I have a lot of trouble aligning the bolts into it. Seems the only way to get to it is to take the radiator off :what:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It's basically the same procedure as the 1.8T.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I managed to change mine w/o "moving front of car into workshop position"..its a betch..especially getting bolts back in, but doable. I took a dremel to an allen wrench and cut a tiny piece that would just fit in my socket (can't remeber exact size..6 or 8 mm)...so I could take out the cap screws that mount the mount holder to the engine...the bolts for the bracket on the rad support were just straight wrenchin...a little at a time...but nothing hard. I am "lucky" to have slight build, so I could get my arm down from top to "catch threads" on the top cap screw...whole thing took 1-2 hours..but I figgured it was faster than moving the nose of the car...Would defiinitely reccomend anybody doin TB job replace this mount at the same time!..Its a cheap part $10 or so..I hope you got the improved light colored one instead of the thinner black one that was OEM on my Passat...:thumbup:


----------

